# ACVO/Merial Free Eye Exams for SDs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.acvoeyeexam.org/

Quote:
_ACVO launches its 3rd Service Dog free eye exam event - registration begins April 1st_

_You and your Service Dog friends are invited to register for the free eye screening exam again in 2010. Even if the Service Dog was examined in a prior event they would qualify to participate again. Please read this email for details. 

DOES YOUR SERVICE DOG QUALIFY?
If your Service Dog participated in a prior ACVO event, they likely qualify again. To be certain please check the qualifications guidelines for this year's event. Your dog's eyes may change significantly from year to year so it is worthwhile to take advantage of the program on an annual basis when feasible. We would welcome you passing this information on to other Service Dog handlers or organizations that you believe would qualify for the event. 
_


----------

